# Oops!



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

Since I first decided to start breeding mice I have been really good (for me!) and have religiously avoided all pet shop mice waiting to get some show type stock from a breeder.

I was in my local sub post office today and as usual I had a look at the postcards in the window - you know the for sale/wanted type :roll:

Free to Good Home- 3 young mice plus cage,due to allergy.

It was in the next street to me,so I just had to go round didn't I lol!

They have only had them a week,and it became obvious they were getting rid because one of the mice is a biter and the child they were bought for is scared of them,I suppose allergy sounds better 

So I now have 3 young girls plus cage,wheel etc. What is that saying 'the road to ruin is paved with good intention' :lol:


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

You're only human


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

Not sure whether they will be any use for breeding etc but they are entertaining

The satin one in the food pot is the pit bull in disguise lol!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Ooo I like the Dove Tan!! The first mouse I ever truely loved was a dove tan called Gabrielle! hehe Mnay years ago... Ahh i'm so old!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks like you got some lovely girls. The marked dove tan is especially nice with a very good orange tummy. I also like the satin marked fawn. You got very lucky!


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks very much  I have been watching them all night,better than the television lol


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

What would the white/brown one be called in terms of variety? Or is it just a mongrel lol


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

It looks to be broken agouti.


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks,sounds better than a mongrel! I like her spot to the side of her nose.


----------



## mouser (Dec 24, 2010)

Niiice!


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

gorgeous!! Don't worry you aren't the only one who would have had their heart strings tugged lol


----------

